# Peanuts



## benny (May 9, 2011)

It's ok to eat peanuts few times a day as snaks? Is to much fat? How healthy is that?


----------



## forman (May 11, 2011)

Plain peanuts are very good and healthy. Some studies claim that peanuts are able to raise the test levels. Good proteins too.


----------



## bradLee (May 12, 2011)

I think peanuts are great but the fat content can be high if you are trying to keep it limited.


----------

